# Recent Picture Of Your Womb Part I...



## bexy (Jan 5, 2009)

Sorry guys, couldn't resisit that as the title of the thread! I've been planning it for months!

So the sore boobies I wrote about in the health board a while ago? Yup, preggers!! So well done to everyone who was right he he!

I decided not to tell anyone till after the first scan, which we had this morning.

I am 12 wks and 3 days pregnant, and due on July 17th 2009. 

The whole appointment was amazing. The scan was so clear, we could see every detail of the baby's toes, hands, spine, fingers...It was so beautiful!

It wouldn't keep still though lol, and neither would I as everytime it moved I jumped in awe! So the scan pics aren't as clear as what we saw on the screen. You get the idea though  

I was very paranoid about my weight being mentioned, but it wasn't, not once! They did weigh me, and measure me, did my blood pressure, looked at my diet and told me I was a very healthy girl!! So I was chuffed with that 

So here are the scan piccies, complete with writing from George to point out the important bits lol!!


View attachment 56436


----------



## qwertyman173 (Jan 5, 2009)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Timberwolf (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats!


----------



## ValentineBBW (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats Bexy and George! The sore boobies are always such a dead giveaway.  

I hope you have a wonderful pregnancy and healthy baby.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Jan 5, 2009)

When you posted about being able to eat all the ice cream you want, I thought, "wow, Bex is pregnant, or has an inoperable brain tumor." SO GLAD IT'S A BABY!


----------



## Suze (Jan 5, 2009)

congrats to you both!


----------



## ChubbyBlackSista (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats I'm so happy that you're preggers


----------



## bexy (Jan 5, 2009)

activistfatgirl said:


> When you posted about being able to eat all the ice cream you want, I thought, "wow, Bex is pregnant, or has an inoperable brain tumor." SO GLAD IT'S A BABY!



LOL this was actually unrelated, it was the only thing I could manage to eat as I've had severe laryngitis!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 5, 2009)

That's so awesome you got such great photos. It's magic everytime you get to peek inside and see the little one moving


----------



## Kala (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats 
Babies are awesome


----------



## Fascinita (Jan 5, 2009)

This thread has the thread title I've waited for all my life.  (Best ever, bexy.)

And many congrats to you and George. How wonderful! Post pics often, please. :bow:


----------



## bexy (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks everyone!
There is so much waiting around involved! My next scan is not until March, but it will be on here as soon as I get it 

We are both over the moon!!


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 5, 2009)

CONGRATS!!! I'm so frigging excited for you I actually cried!! LOL SO happy for you guys..COngrats Bexy and George!! 


PS...do we get to help with names like we did with your pets????


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jan 5, 2009)

Jesus, that's mental.
All my friends seem to getting pregnant at around the same time now as well... feel like I'm missing out on something.

Congratulations to you & George (it is his, right? You can tell me...)


----------



## Cors (Jan 5, 2009)

Congratulations Bexy and George! This is so exciting. I hope the pregnancy goes well for you. Are the boobies still sore? ;D


----------



## bexy (Jan 5, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> CONGRATS!!! I'm so frigging excited for you I actually cried!! LOL SO happy for you guys..COngrats Bexy and George!!
> 
> 
> PS...do we get to help with names like we did with your pets????



Aww Bridget thats so touching! Thank you!
Yes, you can all help narrow some down from the 100's we love lol!



Maxx Awesome said:


> Jesus, that's mental.
> All my friends seem to getting pregnant at around the same time now as well... feel like I'm missing out on something.
> 
> Congratulations to you & George (it is his, right? You can tell me...)



No, it's Morrissey's 



Cors said:


> Congratulations Bexy and George! This is so exciting. I hope the pregnancy goes well for you. Are the boobies still sore? ;D



Yes they are lol, but not as bad thank the lord!!


----------



## bmann0413 (Jan 5, 2009)

Say whaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat? You're pregnant, Bexy?! Oh, man, congratulations! I bet that kid will grow up to be awesome, just like you and George! :happy:


----------



## mimosa (Jan 5, 2009)

This is wonderful news, Bexy! I am very happy for you and George. CONGRATS!!!!! Many blessings to you and your little one. :kiss2:


----------



## supersoup (Jan 5, 2009)

oh wow, congratulations bex and george!! little ones are exciting!

i wish the three of you the best!


----------



## Rowan (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats on the good news


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jan 5, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> Aww Bridget thats so touching! Thank you!
> Yes, you can all help narrow some down from the 100's we love lol!


If it's a boy, Maxx is good. Or Peter, more kids should be named Peter...


----------



## bexy (Jan 5, 2009)

Maxx Awesome said:


> If it's a boy, Maxx is good. Or Peter, more kids should be named Peter...



erm......I'll think about that then.

Pretty convinced its a girl though, don't know why!


----------



## DJ_S (Jan 5, 2009)

Congratulations, that's super exciting news!


----------



## Tad (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats! 

I've been waiting for this.....after you suddenly fell silent on the boobies thread, but sounded much too chipper for inoperable cancer, I've been thinking......counting.....figured we'd hear soon 

I'm so happy for you and George.....and just a bit for the world, because I think you two will make awesome parents, so I chalk that up as a big win for the world *L* (not to put pressure on you or anything.....)

Enjoy the ride


----------



## QueenB (Jan 5, 2009)

:happy: best parents ever

congrats, you two.


----------



## Shosh (Jan 5, 2009)

Congratulations Bexy and George!

Just do not call your child Bronx Mowgli and I will be happy.:bow:

Bless you both, and your unborn child also.:kiss2:


----------



## sugar and spice (Jan 5, 2009)

Congratulations Bexy and George! :bounce: I am so excited for you both. I hope everything goes smoothly please keep us updated with all the news.


----------



## URTalking2Jenn (Jan 5, 2009)

Congratulations Bexy and George! :wubu: got to love babies.


----------



## bexy (Jan 5, 2009)

edx said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I've been waiting for this.....after you suddenly fell silent on the boobies thread, but sounded much too chipper for inoperable cancer, I've been thinking......counting.....figured we'd hear soon
> 
> ...



Aww wow, thanks so much :blush: I know we will certainly try to be awesome rents! 
I did fall a bit silent on that thread didn't I lol!? See I wasn't ready to tell people, but also didn't want to lie if directly asked, so figured I would avoid it for a bit lol!! But you had me sussed  



QueenB said:


> :happy: best parents ever
> 
> congrats, you two.



Aww I can't believe people keep saying that, its making me so happy!  Thanks you muchly!



Susannah said:


> Congratulations Bexy and George!
> 
> Just do not call your child Bronx Mowgli and I will be happy.:bow:
> 
> Bless you both, and your unborn child also.:kiss2:



Well we do have some weird and wacky names on our list, but thankfully that is not one of them lol!


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Jan 5, 2009)

This is so super exciting! I love babies and I know that y'all are gonna be great parents. And now you'll have someone to read that adorable Boy in The Dress book to.


----------



## bexy (Jan 5, 2009)

Fluffy51888 said:


> This is so super exciting! I love babies and I know that y'all are gonna be great parents. And now you'll have someone to read that adorable Boy in The Dress book to.



Aww thank you for remembering! Yes I will, can't wait!! And its due in July so just in time for Pride in August lol!


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jan 5, 2009)

How did I miss this?? Congratulations Bexy and George. You guys will make wonderful parents. I'm so happy for you.

I'm thinking Morrissey will be somewhere in that name. It would be a lovely middle name.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 5, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> Aww thank you for remembering! Yes I will, can't wait!! And its due in July so just in time for Pride in August lol!



And there's your name for a baby girl..Pride August! :happy:.


Ok...well...it might get some looks but *I* think it would be a great name


----------



## steely (Jan 5, 2009)

Having just gotten back from a trip to see the birth of our grandson.It's just awe inspiring.Truly a miracle.Many happy thoughts to you and George and your new bundle of joy


----------



## BrunetteBeauty80 (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats Bexy and George!!! :bounce:


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Jan 5, 2009)

Congratulations Bexy and George!


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 5, 2009)

Congratulations to you both. He or she is already adorable!! How exciting!


----------



## diggers1917 (Jan 5, 2009)

*Turns up late, sidles along the aisle, finds his place in the choir, adds his voice to it*
Congrats Bexy and George!


----------



## Adamantoise (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey! Congratulations Bexy and George!  That's great news!


----------



## dragorat (Jan 5, 2009)

*A bouncing Bexy baby.Congratulations to you both & may you be blessed with a healthy happy bundle of joy(M or F).I'd noticed a certain "glow" in your pics lately...*


----------



## bexy (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks to everyone for all their kind comments!



dragorat said:


> *A bouncing Bexy baby.Congratulations to you both & may you be blessed with a healthy happy bundle of joy(M or F).I'd noticed a certain "glow" in your pics lately...*



You're actually not the first person to say this!! Can't say I've noticed it myself, but I'm glad its there lol!


----------



## mimosa (Jan 5, 2009)

Then there's a good chance you might have a girl. 

Somehow I knew I was having a boy when I was pregnant in 2003. I didnt find out the sex of my son until he was born. Before I kept referring to my baby bump as "him" or "Bruce Lee" (The kid kicked me a lot)




bexylicious said:


> erm......I'll think about that then.
> 
> Pretty convinced its a girl though, don't know why!


----------



## mimosa (Jan 5, 2009)

You are going to look even more beautiful! 




bexylicious said:


> Thanks to everyone for all their kind comments!
> 
> 
> 
> You're actually not the first person to say this!! Can't say I've noticed it myself, but I'm glad its there lol!


----------



## ashmamma84 (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow! When I said you and George would be great parents, I had no idea it would be so soon! Congrats, congrats, congrats!

Oh now that means I get to make posts about cutesy baby clothes I find! Off to hunt some down!


----------



## bexy (Jan 5, 2009)

Awk thanks so much to everyone!

So far the pregnancy has been pretty easy! 

I haven't had morning sickness per say, though I have had a terrible aversion to a lot of foods such as meat, anything fried, tomato ketchup, pasta, curry etc. The smell or sight of them can make me sick. 

I have lost quite a lot of weight too, because I literally have no appetite and have to force myself to eat something. I'm living on fruit, cheese and potatoes, which have always been staples in my diet, so no weird cravings so far!

I've lost about 14.5lbs so far, but the doctor says this is quite normal for a bigger girl and that the baby is perfect size for 12 weeks. (5.8cm).

None of my clothes have gotten any tighter, in fact looser with my weight loss! My boobs have grown and my acne has started to clear up too, so I'm a pretty happy bunny so far, save for the sore boobies lol!


----------



## elle camino (Jan 5, 2009)

oh my god!! congratulations you guys, seriously.

one more awesome kid in the world! score.


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 5, 2009)

Ohhhh, Bexy, George, what WONDERFUL news! :happy: I am SO happy for you both. Congratulations!

Also, screw the middle name thing. 

If it's a boy, his first name should be Morrissey. If it's a girl...Yep. Still think it should be Morrissey.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jan 5, 2009)

Most excellent news from a couple who will be amazing parents (and this is coming from a devout non-breeder - I'm actually excited for you!)


----------



## bexy (Jan 5, 2009)

Hee hee!! Morrissey used to be on my list of names, but then I realised there can only ever be one Morrissey! So now I have Morrissey themed names instead, like Sunny, Amber and Alma, from songs of his.


----------



## Oirish (Jan 5, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 5, 2009)

BEXY!!!! OMG, this is WONDERFUL news! Congratulations!  OMG, this is so exciting.


----------



## bexy (Jan 5, 2009)

AnnMarie said:


> Most excellent news from a couple who will be amazing parents (and this is coming from a devout non-breeder - I'm actually excited for you!)



Everytime some says that we will make good parents, it just makes me cry! Thanks so much AM.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow ... I kind of suspected, and understood that if it was true, you probably wouldn't be announcing it right away  The sore boobies were a dead give-away. 

What wonderful news for the two of you. Congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LisaInNC (Jan 5, 2009)

Aww how great!! Congrats!!


----------



## moore2me (Jan 5, 2009)

Congratulations Bexy and George! I am thrilled that we will have another baby in our community. My first thought was "Bexy is certainly going to be a powerful force of nature during her pregnancy." I can only imagine what will happen when you, my dear, go into warp drive with those hormones and mother instincts. George probably ought to start warning the folks in the nearby countryside within the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Ruffie (Jan 5, 2009)

Holy Shenikies! Congratulations! That was terrific news to read!
Ruth


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 5, 2009)

What a beautiful way to start the new year! I'm very happy for you both!


----------



## SoVerySoft (Jan 5, 2009)

wooot! How exciting!! Congratulations Bexy and George! Can we all be aunts and uncles??

love,
Auntie SVS


----------



## bexy (Jan 5, 2009)

Yey! Our baby is going to have lots of cool intercontinental aunts and uncles!!


----------



## BBWModel (Jan 5, 2009)

Congratulations! Another Dims baby, WOO HOO!!!!

:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## Surlysomething (Jan 5, 2009)

Congratulations! I'm so happy for the both of you.


I love me some babies! I can't wait for oodles of pictures.


----------



## CleverBomb (Jan 5, 2009)

Congratulations to you two (well, you three!)

Best of luck, health, happiness, and all the rest.
Kid's gonna have some very cool parents. 

-Rusty


----------



## Carrie (Jan 5, 2009)

Noooooooooooooo way!!!! Congratulations, you guys, I'm so very happy for you!!!


----------



## mossystate (Jan 5, 2009)

Congrats, Bexy.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 5, 2009)

Bex, honey, that is fanTAStic news! I'm so happy for you! (Funny, I got a similar picture via email from my niece who's almost exactly as pregnant as you are).

Ooooh, please feel free to use and abuse me as a birthing resource, okay? I'm so thrilled for you both. :kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2:


----------



## JerseyGirl07093 (Jan 5, 2009)

Congratulations Bexy & George!! 
I am so happy for the both of you! Bexy, I know you've always wanted to be a Mom and I'm so glad you finally got your wish. 
Have you felt the baby kick yet? That should be coming soon. It's the most amazing feeling in the world, enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## Ivy (Jan 6, 2009)

i am totally not a baby person at all, but the fact that you and george are going to be parents is so awesome!! you guys are going to be great parents and i'm pretty sure your kid is gonna be pretty badass. congratulations momma!!


----------



## troubadours (Jan 6, 2009)

you guys are going to have theeee cutest kid. congrattts!


----------



## george83 (Jan 6, 2009)

Hello I'm finally here to say thankyou to every one that has replied with your heartfelt messages, they all mean a lot to us .

I'm over the moon I have always wanted to be a dad, mostly cos I want to play with their toys but still .

It's a nerve wrescking couple of months for me now just cant wait to hold our baby in my arms .

Bexy is going to be the best mum ever, she is amazing with kids .


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 6, 2009)

What great news! Congratulations, Bexy and George!


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 6, 2009)

george83 said:


> Hello I'm finally here to say thankyou to every one that has replied with your heartfelt messages, they all mean a lot to us .
> 
> I'm over the moon I have always wanted to be a dad, mostly cos I want to play with their toys but still .
> 
> ...



This made me cry....again LOL


----------



## Hole (Jan 6, 2009)

Awww this is such sweet news.Congrats georgous!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jan 6, 2009)

Congrats! I'm so glad to see you both so thrilled about this!

I am totally going to contribute for a Dims baby gift when the time comes.


----------



## MisticalMisty (Jan 6, 2009)

I feel like I'm late to the party..but I'm so excited for you! I love watching the progression of pregnancy in friends..it's amazing to me!

You guys will be great parents...and I can't wait to see more pics of the baby and of you!


----------



## johnnytattoos (Jan 6, 2009)

Congratulations Bexy and George


----------



## george83 (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks again for all your thanks .


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 6, 2009)

oh my god guys, this is so amzing. Omodetou! contratulations. Im so excited for you guys, you're on an amazing journey now so enjoy it <3 <3. 

God i cant believe you're going to be parents. I just know you're both going to be amazing. Bexxy, i know for a fact you're going to be the best mother this earth can create. After everything you've been through you're so strong and beautiful and im pretty sure you're going to pass that on to your child *HUGS*. You almost make me cry with hope for the world hehe <3 *MWAH*


----------



## moore2me (Jan 6, 2009)

And Bexy,

I'll pass the suggestion on to you that I gave to our other mother's to be. You ought to save all these posts and notes from around the world for the baby in a scrapbook. It's not many kids that have the privilege of being seen and commented on by people around the world before they are born. You're right in that the child will have many intercontinental aunts and uncles. Document them for him/her.


----------



## george83 (Jan 6, 2009)

Aww Jen that was soooo sweet you made Bex cry .

That scrapbook idea is most excellent thank you moore2me .


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 6, 2009)

george83 said:


> Aww Jen that was soooo sweet you made Bex cry .



Tis just the truth <hugs>. Makes me cry too hahah. xx


----------



## Tad (Jan 6, 2009)

Time really does fly. It was not so long ago--that is not quite eleven years ago-- that I got home from the hospital around 5am, bursting with the news that our son had arrived in the world. However it was too early to phone anyone! So I logged in to Dimensions chat, which at the time always had a few people in it, even at 5am, and told a couple of people that I knew in there. Im sure it wont be much beyond a blink of the eye when I find myself saying no way your baby could be starting school already, couldnt have been nearly that long yet!

I suppose you will be inundated with pregnancy, birthing, and child rearing advice, and Im pretty confident that youll be wise enough to let most of it wash on past you without ill effect. So Ill start the pile of advice for you to ignore: do not make the first pregnancy book you read What to expect when you are expecting (aka what to fret about when you are expecting). Find something much more friendly to start with, like the Girl Friends Guide to Pregnancy. Much better for your blood pressure. (What to expect. Is fine as a reference book, but everyone I know who just sat down to read through it found themselves freaking out in short order).


----------



## mergirl (Jan 6, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> CONGRATS!!! I'm so frigging excited for you I actually cried!! LOL SO happy for you guys..COngrats Bexy and George!!
> 
> 
> PS...do we get to help with names like we did with your pets????


Its such good news..
And i hope we get to help with the name. I feel as my suggestion of "squinkypooternose" was rejected for your cat you really should name your baby that!! Or its just rude! I bet it will be morrisey for a boy and morrisette for a girl! lol


----------



## Sandie S-R (Jan 6, 2009)

Bexy,

Congrats to you and George! You both are so cute and I can imagine a lovely little baby added to the mix will be just delightful! Best of luck to you all with you new adventure. 

Keep posting pics - we love babies!!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 6, 2009)

Congratulations Bexy & George! Thank you for sharing this exciting news. This has made me cry tears of joy for you two and your little one. That baby is going to have two very cool parents! Oh, I shall smile all day for you.


----------



## bexy (Jan 6, 2009)

Thanks again to every single person whom has taken the time to comment on our news 

So far I have read one book called "The Best Friedns Guide To Pregnancy" and have another on order from Amazon, called "Big, Beautiful and Pregnant: Expert Advice and Comforting Wisdom for the Expecting Plus-size Woman".

I am currently watching a horrible programme about fat mothers developing all these complications and having 15lb babies, can someone please come here and make me turn it over??


----------



## Dr. P Marshall (Jan 6, 2009)

Congratulations! That's great.


----------



## Tad (Jan 6, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> I am currently watching a horrible programme about fat mothers developing all these complications and having 15lb babies, can someone please come here and make me turn it over??



STOP THAT!!!!!! (did that help?) 

Seriously, you are fat, you are pregnant, it is too late to change either of those things. So now you just take the best care of you that you can, same as any other mom to be. Take your vitamins, try to eat a balanced diet as best you can, stay active but don't go crazy.....and trust to a few billion years of evolution to have set your body to know exactly what to do even if your brain doesn't


----------



## bexy (Jan 6, 2009)

double post...sorry!


----------



## bexy (Jan 6, 2009)

edx said:


> STOP THAT!!!!!! (did that help?)
> 
> Seriously, you are fat, you are pregnant, it is too late to change either of those things. So now you just take the best care of you that you can, same as any other mom to be. Take your vitamins, try to eat a balanced diet as best you can, stay active but don't go crazy.....and trust to a few billion years of evolution to have set your body to know exactly what to do even if your brain doesn't



What annoys me is that I KNOW I am healthy. Shows like this show only 3 case studies, so I'm managing to tell myself to ignore it. Its a horrible show but then it wouldn't be exciting enough if they showed happy, healthy fat girls now would it :doh:.

Now the fun news is, my friend is on her way down with 2 suitcases of baby clothes she got from her cousin for me, so I get to look at cute things!!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 6, 2009)

Boy, do I feel a day late and a dollar short.

Congratulations to the both of you! From what I've read here everyone is just _kvelling_ over the announcement, and rightly so.

The one piece of advice I can provide is to take any advice in stride. Ultimately you two will take the very best of you and help raise the little spud into a well-rounded boy or girl. I expect him or her to be the only kid in 1st grade with purple hair.

Also, Daddy George, plan carefully for how you get to play with those toys. They don't make Star Wars action figures as sturdy as they did in my day, and you will be amazed at how they take what you found so cool and make it uniquely theirs.

Bex, I am happy for you, and I wish you a comfortable, nausea and craving-free pregnancy. We expect regular updates, ok?


----------



## bexy (Jan 6, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I expect him or her to be the only kid in 1st grade with purple hair.



Darn tootin!!


----------



## tattooU (Jan 6, 2009)

Huge congrats to you and George!! i'm so excited for you both


----------



## Heavy_Cream (Jan 6, 2009)

I am so VERY, VERY happy for you! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!    Have you picked out names yet?


----------



## Still a Skye fan (Jan 6, 2009)

Awww...great news like this always makes me smile.

Congrats to you and your guy, Miss Bexy!

You'll be a wonderful mom!


Hugs

Dennis


----------



## bexy (Jan 6, 2009)

Ok seeing as a few peeps have asked, here are our lists of names for boys and girls.

There will be a lot people don't like lol, but any that you do like don't go stealing em!! And careful what ya say lol, cos we have a lot of faves on these lists! 

Boys

Link
Dexter
Foley
Lucas
Ford
Obie/Obi
Indy
Ellis
Cole
Cohen
Rocky 
Elwood
Layne
Buddy
Sonny
Atari
Raphael
Woody
Jett
Kitt
Amos
Hunter
Miles
Milo
Gabriel
Joss
Knox
Maddox
Parker
Leland

Girls

Ivy
Mona
Zelda
Tess
Blossom
Violet
Penny
Bridget
Missy
Misty
Harriet
Amilyn
Carys
Alma
Camryn
Dolly
Ellen
Meg
Lita
Miranda
Polly
Skyler
Roise
Minnie
Velvet
Enid
Pebbles
Matilda
Moxie
Cammy
Ariel
Bettie
Betsy
Kitty
Amity
April
Tobey
Bella
Dottie
Lottie


----------



## SMA413 (Jan 6, 2009)

OMG Bex- I've been out of the loop apparently!! Congrats!!!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Jan 6, 2009)

Aww congrats Bexy & George:]


----------



## george83 (Jan 7, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> Also, Daddy George, plan carefully for how you get to play with those toys. They don't make Star Wars action figures as sturdy as they did in my day, and you will be amazed at how they take what you found so cool and make it uniquely theirs.




They will not be allowed nowhere near my star war toys, and any star war toys they buy I'll advise them not to open them as they are worth more MOC lol.

I still have all my lego and playmobile for the baby when it gets older .


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 7, 2009)

Grats to both of you!


----------



## OneHauteMama (Jan 7, 2009)

Congrats Bexy & George! I don't post much, but I lurk a lot and I'm so happy for you both!

as for being fat & pregnant, it hasn't made a difference for me. I'm a bit over 5ft tall and I aveeraged 240lbs with each of my 3 pregnancies. All babies were under 9lbs, all were healthy, and I had no complications with any of them. The only really common issue that causes huge babies is gestational diabetes...and even thin women get that, so don't worry unless you have to. Eat healthy, splurge every so often, exercise moderately, but overall just enjoy it! In a few short weeks, you'll be able to feel the little sprout moving and THAT is friggin' amazing!

I wish you a happy healthy pregnancy with lots of smiles and belly rubs (as long as they're not from strangers lol).


----------



## bexy (Jan 7, 2009)

OneHauteMama said:


> Congrats Bexy & George! I don't post much, but I lurk a lot and I'm so happy for you both!
> 
> as for being fat & pregnant, it hasn't made a difference for me. I'm a bit over 5ft tall and I aveeraged 240lbs with each of my 3 pregnancies. All babies were under 9lbs, all were healthy, and I had no complications with any of them. The only really common issue that causes huge babies is gestational diabetes...and even thin women get that, so don't worry unless you have to. Eat healthy, splurge every so often, exercise moderately, but overall just enjoy it! In a few short weeks, you'll be able to feel the little sprout moving and THAT is friggin' amazing!
> 
> I wish you a happy healthy pregnancy with lots of smiles and belly rubs (as long as they're not from strangers lol).



Thank you for the advice!! Its always nice to hear from other plus size mummies!


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 7, 2009)

george83 said:


> They will not be allowed nowhere near my star war toys, and any star war toys they buy I'll advise them not to open them as they are worth more MOC lol.
> 
> I still have all my lego and playmobile for the baby when it gets older .


I was waiting for such a reply. My issue is that you will have to buy TWO of everything: One for them to play with and one to keep in a vacuum-sealed fireproof safe for eventual collectible value.

It was amazing how I could give my oldest boy an action figure, and within three sessions of playing it was missing either a weapon, a limb or a head, with varying degrees of chew marks (something I used to do as well, damn oral fixation). I learned early on to buy the cheaper toys that weren't too big of a loss when they were utterly destroyed, or else buy him something made out of titanium which might last 3-4 more play sessions .

It's like that evil overlord tip: If I design any trap or scenario for my opponent, I will first have a 5 year old walk through it. Any gaps or mistakes will be immediately discovered and corrected.


----------



## Tad (Jan 7, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I was waiting for such a reply. My issue is that you will have to buy TWO of everything: One for them to play with and one to keep in a vacuum-sealed fireproof safe for eventual collectible value.
> 
> It was amazing how I could give my oldest boy an action figure, and within three sessions of playing it was missing either a weapon, a limb or a head, with varying degrees of chew marks (something I used to do as well, damn oral fixation). I learned early on to buy the cheaper toys that weren't too big of a loss when they were utterly destroyed, or else buy him something made out of titanium which might last 3-4 more play sessions .
> 
> It's like that evil overlord tip: If I design any trap or scenario for my opponent, I will first have a 5 year old walk through it. Any gaps or mistakes will be immediately discovered and corrected.



Rule one of kids is that they wont be who and what you thought theyd be, so dont fret too much about the toys yet, you never know what they will or wont be into. In fact Im reminded of this song: Daughters of Feminists from folk singer/satirist Nancy Whites album Momnipotent (which by the way helped save my wifes sanity during pregnancy and the baby years. I highly recommend it!)

http://sniff.numachi.com/pages/tiDAUGHTFM;ttDAUGHTFM.html

Your Star Wars toys may be safe--because you may spend all your time playing dress up with Barbie  . Or in the case of my son, while he loved Star Wars he only ever really went for the Lego toys associated with it, which he would duly build, admire for about thirty seconds, and then start to modify. So you just never know.....which is part of the fun of it all!


----------



## out.of.habit (Jan 7, 2009)

Congratulations Bexy and George! I am so excited to hear! That's going to be one adorable baby.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jan 7, 2009)

Awww congrats! I somehow missed this thread. You guys will be awesome parents, and enjoy every minute of it, the growing up process seems to go by in a flash then they're wanting the car keys.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 7, 2009)

edx said:


> Rule one of kids is that they wont be who and what you thought theyd be, so dont fret too much about the toys yet, you never know what they will or wont be into.


I know that's a little thing in the back of my mind: My oldest will be into Star Wars toys until he discovers he loves baseball or lacrosse or emo, and then I will have very little frame of reference (even though I will support him).

In a month his martial arts studio has a "train with your parents" night where we come in and do the workout like the kids. I hope my fat ass doesn't go through the floor when we do the roundhouse kicks (or worse, through the mirror). I can just see my little guy saying "Daddy, you're not following directions!"



> Your Star Wars toys may be safe--because you may spend all your time playing dress up with Barbie  . Or in the case of my son, while he loved Star Wars he only ever really went for the Lego toys associated with it, which he would duly build, admire for about thirty seconds, and then start to modify. So you just never know.....which is part of the fun of it all!


How old was your little guy, ed? Mine got off the binky late and still has the oral issues, so I hesitate getting him too into Legos that have the tiny parts. He reads my Lego catalogs cover to cover, begging me to find a kit for him that isn't rated 3 years higher than he is. I am going to bite the bullet and get him his very own Lego kit next month for his birthday, with the understanding that HE has to assemble it and has to account for the parts. Not that I'll be checking his stool for bricks, but I've made it quite clear that while it's ok for him to play with daddy's Legos (I have two small Star Wars ships that I keep in my nerd cave, but are really going to be 'his' eventually), if I find bite marks on them or his own Lego toys he can't play with them anymore. So far it's going well.

When the boys both get old enough and if they're still into it, I'm taking an old kid's table, several of the green Lego 'base' plates and construction adhere them to the top, then buy the big "Bag-O-Legos" for them to just go nuts with. That and our yearly pilgrimage to the Legoland store at the Mall of America .


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 7, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> Ok seeing as a few peeps have asked, here are our lists of names for boys and girls.
> 
> There will be a lot people don't like lol, but any that you do like don't go stealing em!! And careful what ya say lol, cos we have a lot of faves on these lists!
> 
> ...




I think this one is perfect!!!!


----------



## bexy (Jan 7, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> I think this one is perfect!!!!



hehehe thought you might!


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 7, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> hehehe thought you might!



haha You actually have lots of great names on your list! If I had to vote for names besides my own lol..I LOVE Tess, and for boy names I love Jett. I also like Maddox but I would like it for a girl...I think Tess Maddox would be great


----------



## Neen (Jan 7, 2009)

Bexxy!! I'm so happy for you and George! That is the most wonderful news! CONGRATS!!!!


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 7, 2009)

Just putting in my two cents on the names:

For a boy - Layne (I am a big Alice in Chains fan as well!)

For a girl - Matilda. I love this name. This is a name that I would name a daughter. Matilda is a very strong name. And she could always be Mattie.

Of course, you need to sound out your name choices with the last name, so only you will know if any of the names truly fit together.


----------



## bexy (Jan 7, 2009)

They are 2 of George's faves.
I have my heart set on Ivy for a girl, its my top fave name. I don't have a fave boys name yet, mostly as I'm pretty convinced its going to be a girl. Something I need to snap out of me think just in case a little boy pops out and all I have is pink tutus!


----------



## Ivy (Jan 7, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> They are 2 of George's faves.
> I have my heart set on Ivy for a girl, its my top fave name. I don't have a fave boys name yet, mostly as I'm pretty convinced its going to be a girl. Something I need to snap out of me think just in case a little boy pops out and all I have is pink tutus!



ivy is a wonderful name! harharhar


----------



## george83 (Jan 8, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I know that's a little thing in the back of my mind: My oldest will be into Star Wars toys until he discovers he loves baseball or lacrosse or emo, and then I will have very little frame of reference (even though I will support him).
> 
> In a month his martial arts studio has a "train with your parents" night where we come in and do the workout like the kids. I hope my fat ass doesn't go through the floor when we do the roundhouse kicks (or worse, through the mirror). I can just see my little guy saying "Daddy, you're not following directions!"
> 
> ...



Can you adopt me!!!



DumbAssBunny said:


> Just putting in my two cents on the names:
> 
> For a boy - Layne (I am a big Alice in Chains fan as well!)
> 
> For a girl - Matilda. I love this name. This is a name that I would name a daughter. Matilda is a very strong name. And she could always be Mattie.



I love both of those names, Layne is an awesome name and of course the AIC reference is an added bonus . And Matilda is after my nanny and of course is a book by the great Roald Dahl



bexylicious said:


> I don't have a fave boys name yet, mostly as I'm pretty convinced its going to be a girl. Something I need to snap out of me think just in case a little boy pops out and all I have is pink tutus!



Is a boy in a tutu such a bad thing lol


----------



## Shosh (Jan 8, 2009)

Congratulations George. You will be a wonderful Daddy I am sure.


----------



## LoveBHMS (Jan 8, 2009)

Just now saw this thread.

Congratulations George and Bexy!


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 8, 2009)

Your probably not this dorky, but I would totally use the birthday calculator to pick my baby's name from my narrowed down favorites!! lol


----------



## bexy (Jan 8, 2009)

Ivy said:


> ivy is a wonderful name! harharhar



Heehee, now me wonders why you think that! 



LoveBHMS said:


> Just now saw this thread.
> 
> Congratulations George and Bexy!



Thank you girl!



goofy girl said:


> Your probably not this dorky, but I would totally use the birthday calculator to pick my baby's name from my narrowed down favorites!! lol



You think I'm not that dorky?? You have seen our list of names right, of course I'm that dorky! 

I am pretty sure though that even if I find out the sex I won't pick a name until I see babba's face and decide what name suits him or her.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 8, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> You think I'm not that dorky?? You have seen our list of names right, of course I'm that dorky!
> 
> I am pretty sure though that even if I find out the sex I won't pick a name until I see babba's face and decide what name suits him or her.



Sweet! Just promise me that you won't name him/her "Little Squealing Goo Ball"


----------



## bexy (Jan 8, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> Sweet! Just promise me that you won't name him/her "Little Squealing Goo Ball"



Well, if it suits them......


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 8, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> Well, if it suits them......



That's gonna suit the baby regardless of what sex it is, looks or anything else! LOL


----------



## bexy (Jan 8, 2009)

If anyone has any suggestions of Sci-Fi, or comic booky kinda names, feel free to list them as I'm still compiling my list!!


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 8, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> Thanks again to every single person whom has taken the time to comment on our news
> 
> So far I have read one book called "The Best Friedns Guide To Pregnancy" and have another on order from Amazon, called "Big, Beautiful and Pregnant: Expert Advice and Comforting Wisdom for the Expecting Plus-size Woman".
> 
> I am currently watching a horrible programme about fat mothers developing all these complications and having 15lb babies, can someone please come here and make me turn it over??



I had two babies under 7lbs.(1st one was 5lbs 11oz and second was 6lbs 8oz) My skinny sister in law had nearly 9lb babies. So it's not because of your weight what size babies you'll have


----------



## D_A_Bunny (Jan 8, 2009)

Hey Bexy, as far as guessing the sex goes, there are *some* things that are generally true when trying to guess.
For example - sometimes, when having a girl, the Mum gets big all about. Her face, her butt, her arms, you get the point. Also, might feel better physically.
For a boy, the weight is contained in the belly. I mean, the Mum looks normal from behind, and then watch out when she turns around, bullet belly. Also, more likely to feel queasy since you are being subjected to their testosterone. 
Now, supposedly if you have a lot of heartburn, the baby will have quite a head of hair.

I have always believed in the needle and thread method. And, if you would do it and then we could find out if it was true, that would be awesome.

Here is what you do: You take about 24 inches of thread and string it onto a regular hand sewing needle, and knot it at the end. It should now be appx. 12 inches long with a needle hanging at the end. You use your right hand and hold the knotted end of the thread with the needle dangling over the backside of your left hand. Do not do anything but watch. Eventually the needle will begin to move on its own. If it moves in a circle, it is a girl, in a line back and forth, it is a boy.

Seriously, I know that may sound corny, but it is worth a try. And of course, eventually you will find out if it is true. 

What do you think?


----------



## bexy (Jan 8, 2009)

HottiMegan said:


> I had two babies under 7lbs.(1st one was 5lbs 11oz and second was 6lbs 8oz) My skinny sister in law had nearly 9lb babies. So it's not because of your weight what size babies you'll have



I managed to convince myself of this after the silly scaremonger show. Its just any excuse to blame overweight girls for something else. 

Thanks Megan, and what beautiful babies you have too!  



DumbAssBunny said:


> Hey Bexy, as far as guessing the sex goes, there are *some* things that are generally true when trying to guess.
> For example - sometimes, when having a girl, the Mum gets big all about. Her face, her butt, her arms, you get the point. Also, might feel better physically.
> For a boy, the weight is contained in the belly. I mean, the Mum looks normal from behind, and then watch out when she turns around, bullet belly. Also, more likely to feel queasy since you are being subjected to their testosterone.
> Now, supposedly if you have a lot of heartburn, the baby will have quite a head of hair.
> ...



I've heard of this before actually, and was thinking about looking it up to try it! 
Obviously theres a 50/50 chance of it being right, but for fun and curiousity me thinks I will try it soon hehe!


----------



## Punkin1024 (Jan 9, 2009)

Aww, congratulations you two. Looks like Dimensions is having a baby boom!  I'm looking forward to many, many pictures.


----------



## bexy (Jan 9, 2009)

Punkin1024 said:


> Aww, congratulations you two. Looks like Dimensions is having a baby boom!  I'm looking forward to many, many pictures.



Aww thank you! Don't worry there will be tons of pictures, I'm going to turn into a baby bore I just know it!


----------



## Tad (Jan 9, 2009)

Do you remember "Men in Black" the movie? I kept teasing my wife that we should call our baby "Squidling!" but it was a hard sell 

Another story I've heard about determining the gender is that if your libido goes up a bunch, its a boy (more testosterone supposedly). No clue if there is any validity to that one.


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 9, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> If anyone has any suggestions of Sci-Fi, or comic booky kinda names, feel free to list them as I'm still compiling my list!!



Fun! This is like a game! lol

Gallifrey ( from Dr Who)

Morita (Starship Troopers)

Norby (Asimov's Robots-and I think this name might actually work OK in the UK LOL)

Miyria (Parino)- (robotech)

Molari (Londo Molari; Centauri Republic)

Ok...Now, I didn't research if these are good/evil or whatever characters and stuff- I just did a google search for Sci-fi characters-so one of these might be responsible for the destruction of the earth or something, but they are cool names!!


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 9, 2009)

Ok..found some more 

From The Matrix (one of the few sci-fi movies I enjoyed)

Neo
Trinity
Oracle (which I think is also a vacuum cleaner so that might not be topping your list....)


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Jan 9, 2009)

I don't know how I missed this... :doh:

This is the best thread I've read on Dims in _days_. Carrie's Floyd and Kaylee photos made my day yesterday. The joy you two have expressed about becoming new parents makes my day today. Congratulations Bexy and George!! You will be amazing parents.


----------



## The Orange Mage (Jan 9, 2009)

I only have two name ideas, both for a girl:

Penelope
Alexandria


----------



## george83 (Jan 9, 2009)

I suggest the name Lando from Star Wars, such a cool name .


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jan 10, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> If anyone has any suggestions of Sci-Fi, or comic booky kinda names, feel free to list them as I'm still compiling my list!!


For a boy:
The Hulk
Gambit
Maxx





Angar The Screamer
Black Lightning
Greedo (second name: Shotfirst)
Dr. Doom

For a girl:
She-Hulk
White Queen
Bucky
Toro


----------



## george83 (Jan 10, 2009)

Maxx Awesome said:


> For a boy:
> The Hulk
> Gambit
> Maxx
> ...



I have suggested the name greedo she wont pick anything star wars releated


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 10, 2009)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Greedo (second name: Shotfirst)



Han shot first, you heathen!


----------



## george83 (Jan 10, 2009)

I didnt even notice the shot first bit lmao thats brillant


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jan 11, 2009)

Nothing Star Wars related?
Not even Luke?
If Star Wars names are out of the question then I say go with Black Lightning or Supah Fly.
The child will most definitley not grow up hating you.
Or, my friend went to school with a guy in Belfast who legally changed his name to General Megatron Bison. I think anyone would LOVE to be called that!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 11, 2009)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Nothing Star Wars related?
> Not even Luke?
> If Star Wars names are out of the question then I say go with Black Lightning or Supah Fly.
> The child will most definitley not grow up hating you.
> Or, my friend went to school with a guy in Belfast who legally changed his name to General Megatron Bison. I think anyone would LOVE to be called that!



If you can't do Star Wars, though, do, like, Samwise or something Lord of the Rings-ish.

'cuz LotR owns.


----------



## bexy (Jan 11, 2009)

I hate LOTR (sorry Beej!!) but I do like the name Arwen if thats any consolation?!


----------



## sunnie1653 (Jan 11, 2009)

I can't believe I'm just seeing this now!! Congratulations, Bexy! I am just in tears I am so happy for you and your sweetie!! :wubu:


----------



## olwen (Jan 11, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> If anyone has any suggestions of Sci-Fi, or comic booky kinda names, feel free to list them as I'm still compiling my list!!



I can't believe I missed this thread. Congrats again Becks. 

Okay, I'm all over this. 

Girls: Starbuck, Phoenix, Cara, Octavia, Ursula, Pat, Uhura, Majel, Seven, Deanna, Arwen (i know it's already been suggested but it's a cool name)

Boys: Neral, Data, Paul Atreides, Estraven, Ai, Cadigan, Han, Annikin

Neutral: Zygote Alpha, Zygote Beta, etc - I had a dream once where I had a boy child and that I named it Zygote. I know it's weird. I might actually do it. Gethen, Genly...

It seems like there are more boys names than girls names....I'm trying to think of my favorite sci-fi stories and there are too many. I never remember the names of the characters, just the plots.


----------



## bexy (Jan 11, 2009)

olwen said:


> I can't believe I missed this thread. Congrats again Becks.
> 
> Okay, I'm all over this.
> 
> ...



Thanks Olwen, for the congrats! 

As for the names....erm.....I like Arwen and Cara anyways!


----------



## Blackjack (Jan 11, 2009)

olwen said:


> Paul Atreides



You're having my son and naming him this.







On a related note, Jessica is a name I've always loved. It's my older sister's name, but I always thought that it sounds so beautiful.


----------



## olwen (Jan 11, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> Thanks Olwen, for the congrats!
> 
> As for the names....erm.....I like Arwen and Cara anyways!



Well, Octavia Butler, Ursula LeGuin, and Pat Cadigan are sci-fi writers. Majel Rodenberry (RIP) was in Star Trek. Can't say I didn't try tho. LOL




Blackjack said:


> You're having my son and naming him this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He who controls the spice...  It's a cool name isn't it? A guy with two first names.


----------



## pinuptami (Jan 12, 2009)

I am so late to this party!!!

Congrats George and Bex!!! I am excited for you guys.

Furthermore, I think Moxie is one of the best names, EVER, but way back when hubs and I made our own name lists (for the kids we don't have yet, lol) he vetoed that one quick. So...since I am forbidden to use it haha, you should, as a middle name or something.


----------



## Admiral_Snackbar (Jan 12, 2009)

george83 said:


> I have suggested the name greedo she won't pick anything star wars releated


I would think that even if Bex might consider wearing a Leia's metal bikini (not a praying man, but dear Lord and Baby Jesus, make this happen), but calling your firstborn Padme would perhaps be a bit much. Don't even think of Ahsokha...just too many issues in the future.



Maxx Awesome said:


> Nothing Star Wars related?
> Not even Luke?
> If Star Wars names are out of the question then I say go with Black Lightning or Supah Fly.
> The child will most definitley not grow up hating you.
> Or, my friend went to school with a guy in Belfast who legally changed his name to General Megatron Bison. I think anyone would LOVE to be called that!


I guarantee you name the boy Shaft and he will be a bad mother--shutyourmouth! when he grows up .

General M. Bison. Transposing two nerdy genres in one name. That guy wins 1 Internet in my opinion.



olwen said:


> Girls: Starbuck, Phoenix, Cara, Octavia, Ursula, Pat, Uhura, Majel, Seven, Deanna, Arwen (i know it's already been suggested but it's a cool name)
> 
> Boys: Neral, Data, Paul Atreides, Estraven, Ai, Cadigan, Han, Annikin


Reppity rep for you, ma'am. Oh man, did I ever breed with the wrong woman . I do love Arwen, but as I mentioned to bex, I thought Galadriel is an amazingly beautiful name. Also, Seven of Nine's original human name (Annika) is beautiful, too.



> Neutral: Zygote Alpha, Zygote Beta, etc - I had a dream once where I had a boy child and that I named it Zygote. I know it's weird. I might actually do it. Gethen, Genly...


While premature perhaps, you could go with Third of Three or something like Bexy/George 2.0 depending on the gender. I called the little one Subunit C for a bit until I got caught 



olwen said:


> Well, Octavia Butler, Ursula LeGuin, and Pat Cadigan are sci-fi writers. Majel Rodenberry (RIP) was in Star Trek. Can't say I didn't try tho. LOL


 It's sad I caught every one of your references earlier. Well perhaps not sad but one of those inside jokes you titter to yourself here and there. Loves me some Octavia.



> He who controls the spice...  It's a cool name isn't it? A guy with two first names.


 I think Feyd Rautha would be a wicked binary middle name, but it depends on what your preference would be. Thufir might be a bit extreme, though. Herbert had so many cool-ass names in his books.

Now I want to have another kid just for the naming rights


----------



## Tad (Jan 12, 2009)

For not-so-obvious science fiction/fantasy names, that is names that most people would not think that unusual, but which reference very cool characters from science fiction or fantasy.

For a boy: 

- Myles (read Lois McMaster Bujold's "The Warrior's Apprentice" and following books, I think you'll like Myles)

- Mike (for Mike Callahan, owner of Callahan's Crosstime Saloon (in the book by that name, and follow on books, by Spider Robinson). Another character you'll probably love (Callahan's Law: "Shared pain is lessened; shared joy, increasedthus do we refute entropy.") Also Jake, from the same series (who is an FA, and after losing one BBW to an alien eventually marries another).

- Elijah or Daneel (human and robot partner in some of Isaic Asimov's robot stories)

-Sam (From Roger Zelazney's classic novel "Lord of Light" "His followers called him Mahasamatman and said he was a god. He preferred to drop the Maha- and the -atman, however, and called himself Sam. He never claimed to be a god, but then he never claimed not to be a god.")


For a girl:
- Trillian (from the Hitchiker's guide to the galaxy)

- Allana (from Tamora Pierce's excellent young adult series "The Song of the Lionness")

- Susan (from Dr. Susan Calvin, chief robopsychologist in the Isaic Asimov collection of stories "I Robot")

- Lyra (from "The Golden Compass" (I think it was called "Northern Lights" in UK/Ireland) and sequels by Philip Pullman.


----------



## olwen (Jan 12, 2009)

Admiral_Snackbar said:


> I would think that even if Bex might consider wearing a Leia's metal bikini (not a praying man, but dear Lord and Baby Jesus, make this happen), but calling your firstborn Padme would perhaps be a bit much. Don't even think of Ahsokha...just too many issues in the future.
> 
> 
> I guarantee you name the boy Shaft and he will be a bad mother--shutyourmouth! when he grows up .
> ...



Thanks Snacks. Thanks for filling my yearly Sci-fi cred quota. Makes me feel proud to be a geek. ^_^ I know what you mean about naming rights. Kids were never something I wanted for myself but I figured that if I ever started writing stories I'd need a list of names and at the time I was working in the genealogy division of the NYPL, so I started collecting names. Mostly celtic, and also cool sounding names from all the sci-fi books I was reading at the time. I wish I could find my list so I could suggest more names. It was a good 20 pages long...and Third of Three doesn't sound so good in english, neither does Seven of Nine, but Three and Seven are cool, so is Subunit C, how about Replicant One or Replicant A, or just, the Changeling? LOL I could riff on that for a while. Actually all the names you suggested sound good to me. Thufir doesn't sound so bad at all. Like someone would just think it's Arabic, but it also sounds close to Sufir or Sufi. I knew a kid in elementary school named Shukri, which I always thought was a good name. Another name I'd seriously consider if I had a kid besides Zygote is Sebastian, just so I could nickname a boy Bast. It sounds like the name of a strong man to me....oh look how you've got me started. I better stop now before I really get out of control with naming...But you know what Ursula LeGuin says - "Names are Things. They breathe life into life" or something to that effect...


----------



## bexy (Jan 12, 2009)

olwen said:


> Thanks Snacks. Thanks for filling my yearly Sci-fi cred quota. Makes me feel proud to be a geek. ^_^ I know what you mean about naming rights. Kids were never something I wanted for myself but I figured that if I ever started writing stories I'd need a list of names and at the time I was working in the genealogy division of the NYPL, so I started collecting names. Mostly celtic, and also cool sounding names from all the sci-fi books I was reading at the time. I wish I could find my list so I could suggest more names. It was a good 20 pages long...and Third of Three doesn't sound so good in english, neither does Seven of Nine, but Three and Seven are cool, so is Subunit C, how about Replicant One or Replicant A, or just, the Changeling? LOL I could riff on that for a while. Actually all the names you suggested sound good to me. Thufir doesn't sound so bad at all. Like someone would just think it's Arabic, but it also sounds close to Sufir or Sufi. I knew a kid in elementary school named Shukri, which I always thought was a good name. Another name I'd seriously consider if I had a kid besides Zygote is Sebastian, just so I could nickname a boy Bast. It sounds like the name of a strong man to me....oh look how you've got me started. I better stop now before I really get out of control with naming...But you know what Ursula LeGuin says - "Names are Things. They breathe life into life" or something to that effect...



I want you to find your list too!

*edx*-I actually like Trillian!


----------



## bexy (Jan 12, 2009)

The Orange Mage said:


> I only have two name ideas, both for a girl:
> 
> Penelope
> Alexandria



I LOVE Penelope!



george83 said:


> I have suggested the name greedo she wont pick anything star wars releated



This isn't true! Lucas and Ford are both clearly Star Wars related!! The only name you suggested to me from Star Wars was Lando and its sounds like a doggy's name!!


----------



## olwen (Jan 12, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> I LOVE Penelope!
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't true! Lucas and Ford are both clearly Star Wars related!! The only name you suggested to me from Star Wars was Lando and its sounds like a doggy's name!!



What about the episode of Family Guy where peter went undercover at james woods high to get the kids to stop doing toad - his name: Lando Griffin.  Cool.


----------



## Just_Jen (Jan 12, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> I LOVE Penelope!



BUT this will be shortened to penny for the rest of her life..and it depends whether you like that name or not....personally i dont like it atm haha my cousin just got called it..


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jan 12, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> This isn't true! Lucas and Ford are both clearly Star Wars related!! The only name you suggested to me from Star Wars was Lando and its sounds like a doggy's name!!


Isn't saying that Lando is a dog's name sort of racist?


----------



## bexy (Jan 12, 2009)

Just_Jen said:


> BUT this will be shortened to penny for the rest of her life..and it depends whether you like that name or not....personally i dont like it atm haha my cousin just got called it..



I like Penny too lol its already on my list! 



Maxx Awesome said:


> Isn't saying that Lando is a dog's name sort of racist?



Why would it be racist?!? Bear in mind I've never watched Star Wars so if thats an in joke I'm not going to get it.


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Jan 12, 2009)

bexylicious said:


> Why would it be racist?!? Bear in mind I've never watched Star Wars so if thats an in joke I'm not going to get it.


'Cause he's a black guy. He was also Harvey Dent (in 1989).


----------



## bexy (Jan 12, 2009)

Maxx Awesome said:


> 'Cause he's a black guy. He was also Harvey Dent (in 1989).



O.........k lol. Well I can assure you I'm not being racist, its just the 2 syllable name reminds me of Bingo or Dingo or such like, and sounds like a pets name to be!


----------



## Tyrael (Jan 12, 2009)

only to i could come up with now is:

Name - Prenounced (its prenounced right.. or how u say it )

Girl:
Chelsea - Kelsey

Boy

Kye - Kai


----------



## squidge dumpling (Jan 12, 2009)

Congratulations to you both


----------



## AtlantisAK (Jan 14, 2009)

Awww! Congratulations Bexxy!  I hope you find the perfect baby name


----------



## ChubbyBubbles (Jan 14, 2009)

Bex, congratulations hun! You are going to be such a cool mom! I mean, what Morrissey fan _isn't_ cool???  From the time I found out I was pregnant with Luke, I LOVED every minute of it! I loved being pregnant, I loved giving birth (and nooooo, it's not as bad as people say it is...just make sure you get an epidural!) and I love watching him grow each and every day! Your life will change in more ways than you can even begin to imagine, but it is all going to be worth it! Best wishes to a happy and healthy new life! :happy:


----------



## bexy (Jan 14, 2009)

squidge dumpling said:


> Congratulations to you both





AtlantisAK said:


> Awww! Congratulations Bexxy!  I hope you find the perfect baby name





ChubbyBubbles said:


> Bex, congratulations hun! You are going to be such a cool mom! I mean, what Morrissey fan _isn't_ cool???  From the time I found out I was pregnant with Luke, I LOVED every minute of it! I loved being pregnant, I loved giving birth (and nooooo, it's not as bad as people say it is...just make sure you get an epidural!) and I love watching him grow each and every day! Your life will change in more ways than you can even begin to imagine, but it is all going to be worth it! Best wishes to a happy and healthy new life! :happy:



Thank you everyone!


----------



## goofy girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Any updates for the Dims Aunties and Uncles??


----------



## olwen (Jan 30, 2009)

Bexy, I thought of a great name for a boy: Galen

That is all.


----------



## bexy (Jan 31, 2009)

goofy girl said:


> Any updates for the Dims Aunties and Uncles??



No updates really Bridget, I have been doing really well, not really any morning sickness or anything, not put on any weight yet, in fact I lost some lol. Had 2 fainting spells which the doc put down to Low Blood Pressure and Sinusitis, so just taking it easy! He thinks its just because I have lost a lot of weight and not been eating enough.

I was 4 months pregnant on Friday past, the next big stage is the 20 wk scan on the 2nd March eeek! Still contemplating whether or not to try find out the sex, as I am damn near convinced its a girl and can't really even contemplate it being a boy. So might be best to find out so I can prepare myself lol.

Starting the shopping, have some toys, the cotbed, mattress, moses basket and a few other bits bought. Its exciting but scary! 



olwen said:


> Bexy, I thought of a great name for a boy: Galen
> 
> That is all.



I like it. Is it pronounce GAL-en or GAY-len? Either way is cool, I do like it a lot! What are the origins?


----------



## CAMellie (Jan 31, 2009)

I was without the internet for a month...and I come back to see this. Congratulations, Bexy and George!!! I'm so very happy for you. You'll both be wonderful parents. :happy:


----------



## bexy (Feb 1, 2009)

CAMellie said:


> I was without the internet for a month...and I come back to see this. Congratulations, Bexy and George!!! I'm so very happy for you. You'll both be wonderful parents. :happy:



Thank you Mellie


----------



## Maxx Awesome (Feb 1, 2009)

bexy said:


> I was 4 months pregnant on Friday past, the next big stage is the 20 wk scan on the 2nd March eeek! Still contemplating whether or not to try find out the sex, as I am damn near convinced its a girl and can't really even contemplate it being a boy. So might be best to find out so I can prepare myself lol.



Well, my mate Grace is due in about 4-5 weeks & she still hasn't found out the sex of her baby (but she & her husband have got general baby stuff ready anyway).
I think there's some places that actually won't tell you the baby's gender. Where ever it was that Grace got her scans done (Daisy Hill, I think...) there was a couple got their scans done there a few years ago & the umbilical cord was mistaken to be the child's wing-dang-doodle (the cord was twisted 'round the baby's leg & coming up through the middle of the legs, y'see). The parents went out & bought a rake of stuff for a wee fella. Then when the kid was born it turned out to be a girl.

Also, hey, ya shortened your name!


----------



## olwen (Feb 1, 2009)

bexy said:


> No updates really Bridget, I have been doing really well, not really any morning sickness or anything, not put on any weight yet, in fact I lost some lol. Had 2 fainting spells which the doc put down to Low Blood Pressure and Sinusitis, so just taking it easy! He thinks its just because I have lost a lot of weight and not been eating enough.
> 
> I was 4 months pregnant on Friday past, the next big stage is the 20 wk scan on the 2nd March eeek! Still contemplating whether or not to try find out the sex, as I am damn near convinced its a girl and can't really even contemplate it being a boy. So might be best to find out so I can prepare myself lol.
> 
> ...



It's pronounced GAY-Len. It's greek and means healer or tranquil. Also it's the name of an ancient greek physician whose medical practices were the basis for modern medicine (I think) and it's also the name of a character in Battlestar Gallactica.


----------



## bexy (Feb 1, 2009)

Maxx Awesome said:


> Well, my mate Grace is due in about 4-5 weeks & she still hasn't found out the sex of her baby (but she & her husband have got general baby stuff ready anyway).
> I think there's some places that actually won't tell you the baby's gender. Where ever it was that Grace got her scans done (Daisy Hill, I think...) there was a couple got their scans done there a few years ago & the umbilical cord was mistaken to be the child's wing-dang-doodle (the cord was twisted 'round the baby's leg & coming up through the middle of the legs, y'see). The parents went out & bought a rake of stuff for a wee fella. Then when the kid was born it turned out to be a girl.
> 
> Also, hey, ya shortened your name!



I know I heard some won't tell, but usually its only if they're not sure themselves. Will just have to see how it goes!!! 

Yes I shortened it lol, its just what everyone calls me anyways like so why not!


----------



## moore2me (Feb 1, 2009)

bexy said:


> No updates really Bridget, I have been doing really well, not really any morning sickness or anything, not put on any weight yet, in fact I lost some lol. Had 2 fainting spells which the doc put down to Low Blood Pressure and Sinusitis, so just taking it easy! He thinks its just because I have lost a lot of weight and not been eating enough.
> 
> I was 4 months pregnant on Friday past, the next big stage is the 20 wk scan on the 2nd March eeek! Its exciting but scary!



Dear Bexy, It sounds like you are well on your way to being a wonderful mother. I am so happy for you and George. I am a little concerned however, about you losing the weight and the little fainting spells. I have a few friends who when they were pregnant developed gestational diabetes. I'm sure you have heard of this - having loss of appetite is an unusual symptom, but it is possible. (See the source I have quoted below.) I can also see where some of the other factors listed could combine to make you "woosy". It wouldn't hurt for the doc to check this if he/she hasn't already done this. It also should be done periodically during the pregnancy because it could develop spontaneously later on. (We large women are more prone to this sort of thing.)

The following info is quoted from this website:
http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/000896.htm#Symptoms

*Gestational diabetes*​*From the U.S. National Library of Medicine and the National Institutes of Health​*Symptoms​
Usually there are no symptoms, or the symptoms are mild and not life threatening to the pregnant woman. Often, the blood glucose level returns to normal after delivery.

The mother's symptoms may include:
 Blurred vision 
 Fatigue 
 Frequent infections, including those of the bladder, vagina, and skin 
 Increased thirst 
 Increased urination 
 Nausea and vomiting 
 Weight loss in spite of increased appetite 

However, high blood sugar levels in the mother can cause problems in the baby. The baby's problems can include:
 Birth injury (trauma) because of the baby's large size 
 Increased chance of diabetes and obesity 
 Jaundice 
 Large size at birth 
 Low blood sugar (hypoglycemia) 

*What to do about this?*
Contents of this website:
 Exams and Tests 
 Treatment 
 Outlook (Prognosis) 
 Possible Complications 
 When to Contact a Medical Professional 
 Prevention 
 References


----------



## bexy (Feb 2, 2009)

Thanks M2M for this info. 

I have had lots of blood tests done as their first thoughts were anaemia, and but all my tests have come back fine. Also has urine tests done and they have all been fine too. 

The doctor assures me its just nausea that has made me lose my appetite, which sounds about right as I have gone off every food I used to love. I have not wanted to eat at all, the smell of foods turns me and makes me feel ill, and up until last week when my appetite started to return I was living on fruit juice and little bits of cheese or potato lol!


----------



## HottiMegan (Feb 2, 2009)

It's fairly typical for bigger women to lose weight in pregnancy. It's also fairly typical to start piling it back on the last couple of months because that's when the baby is putting on the fat. I gained 20lbs in the last trimester. (freaked me out a bit too) I had lost a lot of weight with Max because i had NO appetite. With Alex, i had an appetite and he loved it when i'd eat. I lost my appetite for 2 months after he was born though. 
As for Gestational diabetes, that's not usually tested for until 27 weeks on because that's when the pancreas strain starts to happen.

Have you felt any flutters yet? 17 to 22 weeks is typical in a first pregnancy. That's unless you have a oddly placed placenta. I felt Max at 21 weeks. I felt Alex at like 12 weeks since i knew for sure what it felt like. (it feels kind of like a gas bubble that doesnt change positions)


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Feb 3, 2009)

bexy said:


> Thanks M2M for this info.
> 
> I have had lots of blood tests done as their first thoughts were anaemia, and but all my tests have come back fine. Also has urine tests done and they have all been fine too.
> 
> The doctor assures me its just nausea that has made me lose my appetite, which sounds about right as I have gone off every food I used to love. I have not wanted to eat at all, the smell of foods turns me and makes me feel ill, and up until last week when my appetite started to return I was living on fruit juice and little bits of cheese or potato lol!



I only gained 14 lbs my first pregnancy- and weighed 24 lbs less after birth than when I got pregnant. I was soooo sick and always vomiting the first five months- and just couldn't eat much the remainder (still prone to vomiting easy). 
I gave birth to a healthy, ten lb baby....just eat healthy when you can...I found juice and milk helps a lot.


----------

